# HID headlight housing...



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not a fan of chrome and was wondering if I could install the all black headlights on my altima...or am I screwed because I'm blessed wit' HIDs?

Thanks...


and I tried a search but couldn't come up wit' nothing on this


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

jnhalstead said:


> I'm not a fan of chrome and was wondering if I could install the all black headlights on my altima...or am I screwed because I'm blessed wit' HIDs?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> ...


haha.. blessed with stock HID's cause 80% of the people here have em.. anyway.. i dont think anyone makes black housing headlights for stock HID's wat bulb type is used anyway D2S or D2R ? anyway.. i dont think anyone does because not alot of people have factory HID so why manufacture and stock a product that won't sell ?.. you could probably get your hid bulb to fit on a H1 housing with some modifications to the headlight but don't expect your beam pattern to be the same or your alignment to be perfect... i think the best thing you can do is.. deassamble the headlight ... by using the heat gun method or the oven method.. just as you would if you were going to clear them out.. take the headlights to a body shit and have them paint them with high temerature paint the color you want them to be.. then seal them back up and put extra sealent to make sure they are sealed and you get no condensation in them when you take it to the carwash or it rains.. good luck.. and let us know what you decide to do...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

There is a thread about this somewhere on NF, I just can't remember where. Do a search for some of the key words and you should find something useful. No one makes aftermarket black that I'm aware of...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

OK, my last comment was wrong. I found these->http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/02-0...042278932QQcategoryZ33710QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem on Ebay. Not sure if they're any good, didn't really research them. But I did happen to run across them while searching for something else.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

nope.. i checked them out.. and they come with H1 bulbs... so i think they are no good..and plus blacked out headlights with orange turns and sides look disgusting...


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

good lookin' out guys....guess the only option is a wrecked newer model....hmmm my dad has an 05.....


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

jnhalstead said:


> good lookin' out guys....guess the only option is a wrecked newer model....hmmm my dad has an 05.....


 dont wreck it kid... do an insurance job on it.. NOW .. i never said this ... lol... leave it parked out on the street hmm hmm... when the lights dissapear from daddys car.. just swap the insides to fit the 02-04 they are the same..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> dont wreck it kid... do an insurance job on it.. NOW .. i never said this ... lol... leave it parked out on the street hmm hmm... when the lights dissapear from daddys car.. just swap the insides to fit the 02-04 they are the same..


Insurance fraud at it's finest...I like...Wear gloves and don't leave any prints.:thumbup:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> Insurance fraud at it's finest...I like...Wear gloves and don't leave any prints.:thumbup:


yeah baby.. u know it...


----------



## toyopet (Dec 25, 2005)

i think this website sells the black housing approved for HID and if you want to upgrade your lights too they have it. Check it out http://www.xtralights.com/


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks toyo...dat's exactly what I was lookin' 4


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

that's an H1 housing.. i emailed them..


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

well damn...guess it doesn't help me out


----------

